

Thank you Hacker News - You are all invited to Scribd's party tonight in SF - trip

Yesterday we posted on Hacker News asking for your feedback, and wow, did you guys come through!  We are very so grateful for all the great constructive feedback we received.  We hope that going forward we can continue to use Hacker News as a sounding board to help make our product better.<p>To say thank you, we'd like to invite all users of Hacker News to the Scribd 3 Year Anniversary Party tonight in SF.  We honestly didn't plan to do this originally, but we were so overwhelmed by the response that it felt like the right thing to do.  Here is the invitation:<p>http://anyvite.com/events/home/dq4gjpnquo/w7ji380d8kmwpc/lhckmc261rk4agq2gz7v<p>To get in, just bring your Hacker News user name and the password is "font".  Hope to see you guys tonight!<p>Thanks,
The Scribd Team
======
qhoxie
Here is what the invitation says:

 _Invitation Details_

Scribd Turns 3!!

Help celebrate Scribd's (belated) 3rd birthday!!!

We want to thank all our amazing employees, partners and friends who've helped
make this past year a blowout success. Enjoy great food, drink, company and
maybe even some go-karting and ziplining at Scribd's SoMa headquarters.

Be sure to try the Scribdtini while you're here!

\- Trip

 _Date & Time_

Friday, May 7 at 8:00 PM (PDT)

 _Location_

Scribd Office 539 Bryant Street, Suite 200 (between 3rd & 4th Street) San
Francisco, CA

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&q=539+Bryant+St+%23200,+San+Francisco,+California+94107&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=63.640894,96.591797&ie=UTF8&cd=2&geocode=FaZ6QAIduF-0-A&split=0&hq=&hnear=539+Bryant+St,+San+Francisco,+California+94107&z=17&iwloc=r13)

------
qhoxie
[http://anyvite.com/events/home/dq4gjpnquo/w7ji380d8kmwpc/lhc...](http://anyvite.com/events/home/dq4gjpnquo/w7ji380d8kmwpc/lhckmc261rk4agq2gz7v)

~~~
Alex3917
FYI anyone who follows that URL will be logged in as you.

------
mgrouchy
wish I was in SF ;/

~~~
jayliew
aww. me too ;/

------
kyro
What documents should I bring?

~~~
tyler
All of them. :)

------
staunch
Have you guys done my 3+ year old request of making a cool URL scheme for
encoding documents?

<http://microsoft.com.scribd.com/some/path/to/a/document.pdf>

I'd attend your party if I could. Sounds cool. Good luck.

~~~
axod
That looks a bit shaky to me. Confusing to users, impersonation, etc

<http://scribd.com/microsoft.com/path/to/document.pdf> would have less issues.

~~~
staunch
Works well enough for Coral Cache
<http://news.ycombinator.com.nyud.net/item?id=1328844>

------
MikeCapone
Since this is after all a community of geeks and hackers, we can probably
expect people to comment here _from the party_. Elsewhere, it would be a
social faux pas, but here, it's probably a sign of not being there only for
the booze and hors d'oeuvres.

------
WarDekar
When I tried that link it said I wasn't on the guest list to that event :(

------
adrianscott
Great party, thanks for the invite.

~~~
qhoxie
Great meeting you there, thanks for coming!

------
toisanji
address?

~~~
hackworth
539 Bryant Street, Suite 200

~~~
WarDekar
When? Someone should really either fix the link in the OP or give the info
there... I'm not sure what this Anyvite site is, but this is giving me a
horrible first impression for something that may or may not even be their
fault. Unfortunate, but such are first impressions...

~~~
sachinag
Anyvite is a YC company. Their Tweetvite service - <http://twvt.us> \- is
baller. I've never actually used the old-school Anyvite service.

